# HGVC W 57th, NYC



## Sandy VDH (Jun 10, 2011)

I just matched a studio for HGVC  West 57th, via an RCI exchange from HGVC. 

I am included to keep it but I sure wished the check in day was a day earlier.  I was offered Jan 1, 2012 to Jan 8, 2012.

It is a cheaper point value to obtain via RCI, but you have to pay the exchange fee.

It would be 3750 via HGVC but it is 2400 via RCI.

I think I should keep it, but.....


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, I would.
Although those winter clothes can take up a lot of space and weight in luggage.


----------



## Remy (Jun 10, 2011)

*W 57th*

I was in New York last week and was offered the tour of W 57th at the Hilton Times Square. I declined, but on my way to Central Park for some sightseeing I stopped by the location. It's a couple blocks from the high-end shopping and easy access to the park, but a decent walk to some of the Broadway shows. There is a spa storefront on the main floor, with the entrance to the club on the west end. It looked very nice, but it's also surrounded by some moderate construction. Here are some photos of the surroundings from a week ago:





Front of the resort.





West view standing in front.





East view standing in front.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 13, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I just matched a studio for HGVC  West 57th, via an RCI exchange from HGVC.
> 
> I am included to keep it but I sure wished the check in day was a day earlier.  I was offered Jan 1, 2012 to Jan 8, 2012.
> 
> ...



If you don't own at West 57th St you can only book something like 15 to 45 days out through HGVC so you better take the RCI if you want to go.


----------



## Emi (Jun 14, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I just matched a studio for HGVC  West 57th, via an RCI exchange from HGVC.
> 
> I am included to keep it but I sure wished the check in day was a day earlier.  I was offered Jan 1, 2012 to Jan 8, 2012.
> 
> ...



West 57 is available in RCI Nightly Reservations for April 4th through April 12 check in for 7 nights. You will need to pay another exchange fee but NYC is beautiful in the spring.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2011)

I took a 05/11/2012 checkin at the Hilton Club NYC instead of the Jan week at West 57th.  May is much better than January.  Still booked for 2400 via RCI.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I took a 05/11/2012 checkin at the Hilton Club NYC instead of the Jan week at West 57th.  May is much better than January.  Still booked for 2400 via RCI.



Plus Hilton club includes breakfast and evening drinks/snacks, which West 57th does not for non-owners.


----------



## topdog (Aug 21, 2011)

How could that be?  I thought W. 57th was only available 45 days out?  How does it even get to RCI so soon?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 22, 2011)

HGVC must have deposited a week into RCI otherwise it would have never showed up.

HGVC controls what it deposits into RCI.  They probably have some contractual agreement on the minimum number of deposits by location.  

Very few for New York locations and Hawaii and many many deposits for Orlando and Vegas.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 22, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Plus Hilton club includes breakfast and evening drinks/snacks, which West 57th does not for non-owners.



That was my thinking too.


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 22, 2011)

How did you make the trade?  Did you call HGVC and have them search?  If so, that's a big range of dates- how was that done? Sorry, new to using RCI w/ HGVC points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 22, 2011)

Found it online, using HGVC portal to RCI.   Did spot it in sightings so I knew the unit was there I just did a search on the week that I wanted and selected the dates I wanted.  I picked a Friday checkin so my DH could come for a weekend visit and I would then stay for the rest of the week.


----------



## travelguy (Aug 22, 2011)

It's also pretty easy to establish an ongoing search with HGVC/RCI for the HGVC NYC or any other property in the RCI system.  I find myself using HGVC/RCI for more of my HGVC trades since it's usually the same HGVC points or less AND can be booked prior to the nine month window.  The availability is sometimes greater in HGVC/RCI than in straight HGVC reservations.  (As with everything RCI - YMMV).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 23, 2011)

I too find that the price you pay for the reservation is actually less in value than the points you save.  So it make sense to use the RCI portal when you know that you want a full week, and there is little chance to cancelling.

Certainly way worth it for Hilton Club as the points are way more in HGVC.

If cancelling is possible you might as well want to stick within HGVC as you cancel >31 days prior and get your points back.  You do lose your res fee, but it is so much less than the RCI fee, and ofter as an Elite member I pay no fee at all.


----------

